# Oculus Rift S Kopfhörerempfehlung und Frage zu Sound



## closure (21. August 2019)

*Oculus Rift S Kopfhörerempfehlung und Frage zu Sound*

Hallo zusammen,

derzeit habe ich noch die normale Oculus Rift. Da nach Umzug aber die Sensoren nicht mehr optimal platzieert werden können, möchte ich nun auf die neue S umsteigen. 
Ich würde mir vermutlich die Koss Porta Pro dazuholen - oder hat jemand einen guten Tipp, welche Kopfhörer gut passen? Ist ja eigentlich immer Geschmacksache..

Was die Soundfrage angeht: Wenn wir zu mehreren zocken, lasse ich Bild und Ton parallel auf dem Bildschirm und über die externen Boxen laufen. Funktioniert das bei der S auch, wenn hier zusätzlich externe KH angeschlossen sind?

Vielen Dank für Eure hilfe schonmal!


----------

